# Gutenburg Help



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

I am still waiting on my K.... but am trying to keep myself occupied by downloading books.  Can someone help me download from Gutenburg.org?  
I know I need to download it to my computer... but what file do I need to download it as?  and do i need to do any converting or anything?
Thanks so much for your help...Im such a Newbie


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If they have it (not all Gutenberg books do), HTML is my preference, but it has to be converted.  It's fairly easy to do with the free MobiPocket Creator software, or you can also email it to amazon for conversion once your Kindle is registered on your account.  Plain text books can go straight onto your Kindle.  The drawback there is...it's plain text.


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Almost all Gutenburg books are available on http://www.feedbooks.com/ or http://manybooks.net/, already nicely formatted for your Kindle. Make sure you download the Mobipocket or Kindle version. Also, for when your K arrives, there are ways to download from those sites directly from the K. I've found that formatting is a wildcard when downloading directing from Gutenburg, and all the text from Feedbooks and ManyBooks comes from Gutenburg anyway.


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

This is also the reason I made this

will convert every type on project gutenburg except the plain text because it does not require conversion

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=248415

Download the latest version.

Also there is a kindle manager project on sourceforge that is starting up to integrate with project gutenburg
so keep an eye on that

http://sourceforge.net/projects/kindlemanager/


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks so much Ninja... Maybe I am just not computer capable.  But I used the program... and it downloaded several different HTML files.  Is there a specific one I need to use?  When I opened them they all looked the same....  Thanks for the help!


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

what kind of file were you converting. I made a tutorial btw
http://blog.deadmessengers.net/2008/12/kindle-converter-project/

There is a list of known issues at the bottom. I would not be surprised if it acted funny occasionally but given everything works good it should only output 1 file a .mobi and make sure you got the most recent version 0.2.20


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

I have found a common problem with the converter. It is associated with Vista User Access Control. It seems to make a real mess of where the application can save files. So far my only fix for this is to disable UAC which is not to difficult. Although I would not recommend this for the average user. I am looking into a way around it without having to have users change there system settings. So far moving the whole application folder into the Documents folder has worked for some due to the lowered restrictions on the user enviroment but lit conversion still does not work.


----------

